# Battle! Bermuda v. Nutsedge



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Okay here's the rundown.

Sprayed entire yard with no selective herbicide (round up).

Tilled entire backyard.

Planted bermuda seed.

Seed is just starting to germinate, but the nutsedge is coming back with a vengeance.

Do I :

Wait to deal with it later with Sedgehammer or other selective herbicide?

Hand pull nutsedge?

Other?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Photos please, cause I want to know what type. Purple kill now - don't hand pull.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

x2 on the don't pull. That is like shoving a mess into the closet so mom does not see it only to get the wooden spoon for it later. What I would do is apply a little fertilizer to bring ALL of the Nutsedge up and encourage the Bermuda to get further along in its establishment then use some Sedgehammer. It is safe not long after seed emergence.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Also I added "starter fertilizer" when bermuda was planted.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good. Let it grow for another couple of weeks. Bermuda is extremely tolerant of Sedgehammer applied at label rates.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll admit I've pulled extremely young sedges during my stolonizing project. The goal was to keep the sedge from forming tubers. I eventually sprayed with certainty but not at the beginning. The environment from all the water adds to the problem, and as you reduce the water, you make the environment less conducive to sedges.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah. Kinda feeding the monster by watering seeds, but gotta keep it moist. But, revenge will come soon.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Certainly is the other product I have no qualms about using within a month of seed being spread. On Stolons, it is applied as soon as I see new growth and roots formed. If I waited until the third mowing, the area might as well be scrapped and re done. Then again, a lot of problems with sedges and other weeds are reduced by a herbicide fallow before putting down the grass.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Certainly is the other product I have no qualms about using within a month of seed being spread. On Stolons, it is applied as soon as I see new growth and roots formed. If I waited until the third mowing, the area might as well be scrapped and re done. Then again, a lot of problems with sedges and other weeds are reduced by a herbicide fallow before putting down the grass.


My concern was rain-fast-ness of the certainty. I was spraying hourly. I didn't think I could spray and get the plant to absorb the herbicide before it was washed off by the next irrigation cycle, so I felt like my only choice, was to hand pull the weed. I then followed up with an herbicide application once the irrigation cycle was such that I felt the plant would have had enough time to absorb the herbicide before the next irrigation cycle washed off the herbicide.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly is the other product I have no qualms about using within a month of seed being spread. On Stolons, it is applied as soon as I see new growth and roots formed. If I waited until the third mowing, the area might as well be scrapped and re done. Then again, a lot of problems with sedges and other weeds are reduced by a herbicide fallow before putting down the grass.
> ...


Got it. I can normally reduce irrigation to a once or twice a day cycle in about 21-30 days. Which is still too long for a homeowner watching a grow in to not get freaked out. That is why I will impose a 3 month chemical fallow complete with fertilizer and irrigation prior to putting grass down.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Greendoc Irritating twice a day - are you talking about sod, seed, or stolonizing?

So three months of herbicide, irrigation, and fertlizer, then plant, all for pre-plant weed control?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @Greendoc Irritating twice a day - are you talking about sod, seed, or stolonizing?
> 
> So three months of herbicide, irrigation, and fertlizer, then plant, all for pre-plant weed control?


Any of the above. Once I have a 12 hour window of no water, it is go time. That normally happens when have the irrigation set to water morning and noon. Spraying of herbicides happens after the second irrigation event of the day.

That is right. I want to deal with all of the funny tropical broadleaf and grassy weeds before I install grass. I also want as much of the Nutsedge to grow out before as well. Right now, I am starting a chemical fallow prior to putting down Seashore Paspalum seeds. This is for someone I know who is freaked out about the appearance of any weeds. So far, he has Spurge, Purslane and Windmill grass coming up in spades. The Windmill grass is what concerns me. No selective control for that until the Paspalum is a year old. I can kill it with Tenacity + Sencor on turf established for more than a year, but that means someone having to live with weeds all that time. The broadleaves are not as big of a worry. Quicksilver can be used any time after seeding.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

I think my seeds are germinating pretty good! Happy dance.


----------

